# A Couple of Spalted Stoppers



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 18, 2013)

I finally got my new lathe set up and running, so I took the opportunity to turn a few stoppers. I got a real surprise when I dug out some blanks and found something I've never seen before in the form of Splated ERC. I would love to know if others have found this in ERC . Here's a couple of pics.

[attachment=20870]

[attachment=20871]


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 18, 2013)

The ERC is definitely my favorite! Is the top left one bastard wood?


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> The ERC is definitely my favorite! Is the top left one bastard wood?



Unless I'm mistaken (wouldn't be a first), The one in question is Zircote. Like you, I really like the Cedar; but then, I always have liked ERC.


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 19, 2013)

Only if it would stay that color. I made a address tile holder out of cedar and in a weeks it turned brown.... Bah!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll let ya know, I put ca on this one. I know lacquer will prevent that awful color change if the piece is kept out of the sunlight. A cedar chest I made 37 years ago still has it's red coloring.


----------



## SENC (Mar 19, 2013)

All the ziricote I've seen, and have currently, is almost black... none of those rich brown tones.

Speaking of which, after a little inventorying this eve, I have more ziricote than I need for the foreseeable future. Most is in call-sized blanks (1.5"-1.75" square and 6"+ long), though I have one 3" square that is somewhere around 3' long. If anyone is seek7ng some ziricote let me know and I'll post some up.




AXEMAN58 said:


> Bean_counter said:
> 
> 
> > The ERC is definitely my favorite! Is the top left one bastard wood?
> ...


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 19, 2013)

Maybe I should have done that terry. I used spar varnish hoping to get some uv protection since it will be in the sunlight. Haha didn't work lol...

SENC I might be interested in some that stuff. Post it up with some prices 

Michael


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 20, 2013)

I have some zircote i got in a trade with Henry awesome stuff. As soon as i get my steady rest made its going to become part of a cue handle.... cant wait.....stupid j o b..... is a p.i.t.a ruins my fun time
Although the body shop saidi should have my truck back next week yeah.... now i can go snag that cotton wood log.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 21, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> I finally got my new lathe set up and running, so I took the opportunity to turn a few stoppers. I got a real surprise when I dug out some blanks and found something I've never seen before in the form of Splated ERC. I would love to know if others have found this in ERC . Here's a couple of pics.



Nice work. Hope you enjoy the new lathe. "one good turn deserves another":


----------

